# Muzzleloader Shotgun



## Jeff Bringhurst (May 20, 2009)

Does anyone have any experience with a Muzzleloader shotgun? I am thinking of giving this a try for waterfowl and turkey but I really have no idea where to start.


----------



## Bobh92057 (May 24, 2015)

Seen a guy at the trap range shooting one of these. Seems he loaded the caps through the receiver side. Said it was a custom build gun. He was knocking down 23 of 25 with that. Neat guns for sure. 

Sorry no experience. Good luck tho


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

My dad has one - I shot it a lot growing up and he still takes it rabbit hunting. Fit and feel are the same as any other double barrel shotgun. Same hammer and cap system as my TC Hawkin except there's two of them. They are super fun but as I'm sure you can guess slow to load and require all the standard MZ load accessories plus a flask or horn for your shot. The joke we always had is it takes two people to shoot it. One to pull the trigger and one a few yards up wind to tell you if you hit anything as the cloud of smoke clears.  Lots of fun. Rather than using a felt wad we'd just go buy 12ga hulls from a reloading supplier and use those and then hold the shot in the barrel with tissue paper. It was cheap and worked well.


----------



## Goshawk (Sep 7, 2007)

I've hunted with one some. I shot a lot of doves, grouse and a couple pheasants with it.I took it waterfowl hunting a few times but never connected. 
Like with any new gun start by hitting the patterning board and see what works and what doesn't. There are a lot of different combinations of loads, wadding and gas seals you can try. 
One thing that takes some getting used to is they seem to shoot at a lot lower velocity than even the modern light trap loads. So you'll need to adjust your shooting and range accordingly. At least that's what I found with mine, It has a max load of 90gr powder and 1 1/4 oz shot.
I would recommend the first thing you do with a new shotgun is if it comes with a wooden ramrod get rid of it and replace it with a solid fiberglass rod. Loading as much as you do with a shotgun the wood ones just don't hold up and will break at the most inconvenient time... trust me it sucks to have doves flying all around and you're standing there with half a ramrod in your hand...


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Ive shot a couple of turkeys with my buddies TC Encore that he had a 12ga blackpowder barrel for it. I'm not even sure they still make those but Natchess Shooting supply is where he bought his from.

Its slow to reload but with practice you can get pretty fast


----------



## redleg (Dec 5, 2007)

I have shot a pheasant a turkey, several grouse and rabbits with my c-comin 14 gauge double that was built in the 1800s. It has become my favorite shotgun.


----------

